

Ask HN: Why can reddit users delete their old comments, but HN users can't? - icefox


======
skorecky
Because they are two completely different websites.

~~~
joshtronic
also because features are complicated -- [http://css-tricks.com/features-
complicated/](http://css-tricks.com/features-complicated/)

------
lutusp
> Why can reddit users delete their old comments, but HN users can't?

1\. Because of the sometimes perverse and always unfair effect of deleting
comments after 20 replies are attached.

2\. Because HN commenters expect to be held to a higher standard of personal
responsibility.

3\. Because we should be obliged to explain our misstatements, not delete
them.

